# Tug Capsizes



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

New Tug capsizes.....20 people missing.

http://www.ihsmaritime360.com/article/16184/over-20-missing-in-tugboat-capsizing


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day billyboy.yesterday.21:15.re:tug capsizes....20 missinga very sad story.to those lost may they rest in peace.i hope they find the reason wy.regards ben27


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Brand new Tug. Capsizes shortly after launch.....Someone slipped up somawhere I reckon.


----------



## Pete D Pirate (Jan 8, 2014)

A bit I heard on today's news - It was on 'sea trials'...
In the Yangtze River ??


----------



## woodend (Nov 23, 2009)

This is a nasty one, obviously a very quick capsize with so many casualties. Can't see the starboard propulsion unit assembly with the list caused by the uneven lifting wire strop length. No external forces seem to have been involved so it must be an onboard cause to the sudden stability loss. I await further information with interest.


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

This was shown on San Diego TV news but I wonder if we will get follow-ups when the cause is known?

Greg Hayden


----------



## Tony Collins (Aug 29, 2010)

Pete D Pirate said:


> A bit I heard on today's news - It was on 'sea trials'...
> In the Yangtze River ??


I think "sea trials" is a relative term. If the intended area of use was a river delta, then a river delta is the rational place to conduct those trials. After all one wouldn't take an inshore craft to the ocean for such trials. I have even heard the term used when referring to a narrowboat on the canals!


----------



## Pete D Pirate (Jan 8, 2014)

OK, thanks Tony.
It's just that it was the first time I'd heard the term used with reference to rivers, etc.

Cheers, P.


----------



## tiachapman (Mar 25, 2008)

not supprised look at the shape of the hull


----------

